# Quicker sit command



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I was wondering, how do some of you trainers get your dogs to sit down in an instant? I've been working with Allie and when I tell her to sit, she usually takes a moment or she sort of gently puts her behind on the ground. It's the same with pretty much all of her commands. 

From obedience class, I usually push her bottom down after my first sit command but it doesn't seem to work unless she knows for sure I have a treat in my hand.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

You can use clicker training to get a faster response. If it takes her between 10 and 20 seconds to sit, just click and treat the quicker sits. Then you can work down to faster and faster sits.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Any recommendations on how to learn about it?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

This website has a lot of info. 

http://www.clickertraining.com/


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It could be that she is just a "softer" dog. Jasper takes forever to sit most of the time. He is also my gentle, sweet, easy boy who can be trusted offleash just about anywhere. He is just soft, and I take that as a trade off.

Danny is the johnny-on-the-spot dog. You say sit and before you finish saying it, his butt is on the ground. He is also extremely high energy and tends to be a jumper and a bit mouthy, though he is as sweet as the day is long. I take the "bad" as a trade off for how great he is with his obedience commands.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

fostermom said:


> It could be that she is just a "softer" dog. Jasper takes forever to sit most of the time. He is also my gentle, sweet, easy boy who can be trusted offleash just about anywhere. He is just soft, and I take that as a trade off.
> 
> Danny is the johnny-on-the-spot dog. You say sit and before you finish saying it, his butt is on the ground. He is also extremely high energy and tends to be a jumper and a bit mouthy, though he is as sweet as the day is long. I take the "bad" as a trade off for how great he is with his obedience commands.


That is very interesting. I've got the same situation. Shelby is my very sweet, calm obedient dog, but when you give her a command, it's like it takes a few seconds for it to register. Wilson is by far the better trained of the two, but, he, too, is very high energy, a jumper when he thinks he can get away with it. I think you're right. You've got trade-offs either way.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker's sits are variable. If it is something he really wants, like getting out of his crate, he will sit lightening fast, other times much more laid back. I bet if you started rewarding the lightening quick sits only, you would eventually start getting more of them. Maybe FQ will weigh in on this....


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Speed and response time come with training. First they have to learn what you want. A slow response can be part of the leaning process. So start with getting a consistant sit with only one command. Then start only rewarding quick sits and just keep up with that so she learns the faster she sits the faster the reward comes and a slow sit dosen't get a treat.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

One of the biggest things to watch is make sure your dog is paying attention before you ask for the sit. You know you have the dog's attention if he's looking at you. You'll get quicker sits out an attentive dog than an inattentive one! Another thing to play around with is to put some pizazz into giving your "sit" cue... If you're all poop-face and boring when you say it, you're more likely to get a slow response. These are both things to play around with in training to increase the frequency of faster sits. Once you're getting them more often, try JACKPOTTING (lots of great treats!) a fast sit! Bet you'll get a faster one the time after the Jackpot! Then start using intermittent jackpotting for fast sits... meaning, acknowledge every correct fast sit, but only use the treats on a variable schedule. Dogs love variety and gambling!


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

Maggie will sit weather I say it or point kind of over her toward her butt, she will give paw if I put my hand out (and will give the other paw if I put my other hand out), and for down, I point to the floor. Then she gets the treat. Staying on the floor is another matter entirely . . . she's trying, but just gets excited & wants that treat!


----------

